# 4H dog competition help?



## jewelerin74 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am new this year at doing 4H let alone a competition. I have an Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix. Showing under Blue Heeler X. I am showing her under showmanship, obedience, agility, and jumpers. I know your suppose to wear something complementery. Something to blend in with your dog. I don't really have nice clothes. I was thinking black dress pants and a black and white zebra print dress shirt. And for agility a teal dress shirt with black dress pants. And white tennis shoes. Is that ok? I don't want to be reducted points for something as silly as that. And I want to look nice and like I've done it before. Also do you have any tips? I'm nervous so anything would be nice! I have some pictures but saddly I have no idea how to get them on her other then an url. And I don't have a pic of her standing right now sorry. All I have right now sense i'm not with her. So her ya go!*

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=IMG_20130610_091355_zps1c9910 ce.jpg
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=20130326_100555_zps168c4487.j pg

Thank you!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck! When will you be showing?

For obedience, it's nice if you can wear something that blends with your dog, but you don't have to. You won't have points taken off for your clothing. In agility, dress to run! Be comfortable! At most agility trials, people are wearing clothing that allows them to run and move comfortably. I can't help you with clothing suggestions for showmanship. 

I don't know what part of the state you are in, but there are a ton of shows coming up in MN. Depending on where you live, you could certainly attend a few and look around. I will be showing at a bunch of them over the next couple of months and would be happy to say hi and show you around!


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you! Good luck to you too! I will be showing obedience and showmanship on the 27 and agility on the 31. I am showing in Pine County. 

Does that mean for agilty I can wear black basketball shorts and a t-shirt? Or jeans? Or still dressy clothes. And what would you suggest for all the classes. I hoped the pictures of my dog worked. Glad to know no points would be reducted. Makes me less nervous. I'm thinking for obedience and showmanship I'll just do dress pants and my teal dressshirt. Unless you have a better suggestion. My mom said we can go looking for something once I get an idea. I think all our activities are going to be outside in the hot. Except for on the 27 we will be in a fair barn. But it's just as hot as it is outside except there is shade. Where would you be showing? And days? I think it would be a wonderful idea to be able to see them and get a birds eye on somethings to come!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be at soccer blast in Burnsville July 19-21, and then again on the 27th and 28th! I won't be doing obedience until early August, so that isn't going to help you much. 

Here's me at my last agility trial and what I was wearing:


I normally show a black dog in obedience, so I wear a dress shirt and black slacks and black shoes. I have, on hot days, shown him in white capris, but imagine how easy it is to see a position error with that contrast!!! Have a blast! If you feel like making the drive to soccer blast, let me know!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If you're showing in a 4h specific competition you usually wear your 4h whites. If that's not the case thn for showmanship at least you will want to wear something in contrast to your dog. For showmanship you want to show of your dog, make it stand out, and not blend into your outfit.


----------

